# which tile cutter?



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

TechsRuler said:


> ...
> Another thing is that in most cases with a sigma you can cut much smaller strips and have a better chance of not having a score line break off to the side on a tile.
> The only hard thing about sigma is having to pull back correctly on the handle to score the tile correctly. It takes some getting used to but once you have it, there's no tile that can stand in your way hehheh.


How about Slate? *clown* I'm half-joking, as if there's a way to cut natural, holy-F!

Cutting arcs? did you use nippers, combined with scoring wheel?...I had a job recently where the ho had BathFitter in before. Luckily, those pricks left a nice radius to butt into... FFS.

I see what you're saying about the spring-loaded table. I guess I figured all cutters had that.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

To answer the question about the smallest amount which can be taken off a tile, I would say 3/4" with the rubi ts-60.

Do you need to do any diagonal cuts?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCGkaUpbHIE

/thread! Sigma - best cutter on the market period.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I still want a Tomecanic. ... ...

just to be different.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> /thread! Sigma - best cutter on the market period.


I don't get it. Every Sigma I see looks exactly like my Siri:









I see absolutely nothing special about it. Actually, I've used it on 1 job and it's been on the shelf ever since.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I don't get it. Every Sigma I see looks exactly like my Siri:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have some Kias and Hyundais out now that look just like Mercedes too :whistling Just sayin..

I believe the problem is you haven't truly learned how to use it. There is a learning curve of sorts with using snap cutters. Press too lightly and it doesn't score well and breaks poorly, often not cleanly. Too much pressure and it wants to break pre-maturely again not producing a clean cut. Try some 3n1 oil or wd-40 on the cutting wheel also (veery little - not saturating the whole board lol)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I was told that Siri is made by Sigma just like Rubi made the old Felkers.

:confused1:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I was told that Siri is made by Sigma just like Rubi made the old Felkers.
> 
> :confused1:


Very well could be. I've never used one - wish I knew for sure. I almost bought one instead of my Sigma, for the same reasons you probably did. I can guarantee that if you got used to one and had results like I know are possible, you would never do another job without it. They save so much time its not funny.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Very well could be. I've never used one - wish I knew for sure. I almost bought one instead of my Sigma, for the same reasons you probably did. I can guarantee that if you got used to one and had results like I know are possible, you would never do another job without it. They save so much time its not funny.


Do you feel the same way when it comes to small bathroom floors and such?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I was told that Siri is made by Sigma just like Rubi made the old Felkers.
> 
> :confused1:





angus242 said:


> I don't get it. Every Sigma I see looks exactly like my Siri:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why specifically did you leave it on the shelf?




HandyHails said:


> Do you feel the same way when it comes to small bathroom floors and such?


I bring it on every tile job. (sigma) There are always more straight cuts than corners and double cuts so I make tons of time up before I have to get to the tile saw.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Paulie said:


> I bring it on every tile job. (sigma) There are always more straight cuts than corners and double cuts so I make tons of time up before I have to get to the tile saw.


Same here. I don't do a job without it, even splashes.


----------

